# Skydive Accident



## TylerD (6/11/13)




----------



## Riaz (6/11/13)

holy moly!!!


----------



## TylerD (6/11/13)

I would have made a poop in my panti!


----------



## CraftyZA (6/11/13)

I always knew that there was a reason I dont do skydives.... 
One of lifes questions.... Why jump out of a plane that works?
This plane however did give enough of a reason to jump, but it was only in the air so that people could jump out of a working plane.

Feet, firmly planted on solid ground. Just the way I like it!


----------

